# Skeleton sits in for Little Mermaid



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like this better!!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/denmarkaprilfooltourismliteraturemuseumoffbeat


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

MUCH better!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, she's so cute!

I like seeing a city with a sense of humor.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I love her! I think I need to build her!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh I think she's FABULOUS!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The poor mermaid must have starved over the Winter.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

some one give her a can of starkist stat


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> some one give her a can of starkist stat


lmao!


----------

